# Steel rod/bar



## Democritus (27 Jan 2021)

Hi guys
I’m thinking of making some carbide tipped wood turning tools.
Most commercial products are made using either square or round section bright steel bars/rods.
I’ve been sourcing the steel and have a large company near where I live. I’m a bit reluctant to approach them, as I only need 2 or 3 metres of stuff and they usually deal with firms who place orders in the tons. I’ve looked at B&Q,and it sells short lengths of steel bars/rods. The problem I have is that its stuff is designated as either ‘drawn steel’ or ‘hot rolled steel’. I don’t know what’s the difference, or whether they’re suitable as a substitute for ‘bright steel’.
Advice please.
D


----------



## Jelly (27 Jan 2021)

I doubt the steel stockholder will have an issue, your money is as green as anyone else's at the end of the day, and small orders can be a great way to monetise their "drops" (offcuts from larger orders); it's worth ringing up and asking to place a small order for cash and see what happens.

Beyond that there's loads of good metal merchants on eBay, and both myself and others on the forum have had great experiences with metals4u as a stockholder with an online sales platform.


----------



## chaoticbob (28 Jan 2021)

I'd steer clear of the B&Q stuff - I once bought some from them and it was pretty horrible to work with and ended up in the recycling bin. 
Like you I was nervous about approaching industrial stockholders for small quantities, but when I screwed up the courage I found they were OK - sometimes there's a minimum order (£20 at one place I use), but prices for steel are around half to two thirds of what you'll pay over the internet for a 3 metre bar, and if local you avoid carriage costs.
Rob.


----------



## marcros (28 Jan 2021)

It depends how much you need. I would use metals4u if I could be bothered to go and collect or there/eBay if not. It will be cut to size and just what you need. For enough for a chisel or 3, you won't save much wherever you go. 

Bright mild steel isn't necessary but it looks and feels nicer than the mill finish one.


----------



## disco_monkey79 (28 Jan 2021)

I'd definitely not hesitate to ask at a large commercial firm - I have been allowed to raid offcut bins for free in the past. And the worst that will happen is they might decline your order.


----------



## Lons (28 Jan 2021)

+1
The worst that can happen is they say sorry trade only, if you don't ask you can't get. If they won't supply you they can probably tell you who will locally.


----------



## marcros (28 Jan 2021)

I don't disagree with any of the posts on the thread. Maybe I am lazy, but the steel would be on its way to me now. I wouldn't have had to leave the house and spend time calling in to places, waiting for them to open and worrying about them having minimum orders etc. Any extra spent on postage is offset in the saving on petrol and time.


----------



## Lons (28 Jan 2021)

That's a fair point especially in the current climate Marcros where they probably have very limited staff coverage and might not welcome personal visits.


----------



## Rorschach (28 Jan 2021)

Very few companies won't deal with a private customer for small orders but you will normally pay a slightly higher price. Definitely call/email though, don't just turn up at the door.


----------



## Sandyn (28 Jan 2021)

I buy all my steel from a local Steel Stockist, They are happy to deal with individuals, but have a minimum order quantity. I usually buy about £150 of steel at a time, but worth a call to one your your local steelstockists, or a local blacksmith if it's really small quantity. Also try online here


----------



## Democritus (28 Jan 2021)

Thanks everyone for you comments. I think that in the current circumstances, it would probably be best to go down the delivery route with someone like Metals4U.
Has anyone any thoughts about the differences between bright steel, drawn steel, and hot rolled steel?


----------



## Normancb (28 Jan 2021)

There are dozens of different grades of steel, but roughly speaking hot rolled mild steel is steel which has been rolled into shape at high temperature (around 900C). It's black because it has a surface layer of oxide and mill scale. Cold drawn steel is produced by cold forming larger sections of steel, and may be finished off by a surface cleaning process to remove oxide. It has more precise dimensions and tolerances, and a nicer finish than hot rolled steel but greater levels of internal stress - machining one face of a bar away can result in the bar distorting. For what you want. either will do fine - though bright steel looks nicer. Bright is usually a bit more expensive.


----------



## Democritus (28 Jan 2021)

Thanks, Normancb. Much appreciated.
D


----------



## redhunter350 (28 Jan 2021)

Hi I often use M-Machine-Metals or our local steel stockholder for larger quantities, just had a delivery from M machine M always obliging and they have wide selection of engineering materials. No connection other than a satisfied customer. Also West Yorkshire steels
John


----------



## Owd Jockey (29 Jan 2021)

Although I have'nt worked metal for a couple of years now, I used FH Brundle. I made the move when my local stockist, who loaded a heavy tariff for 'small' orders, so I set up an online account for Brundles, who were much cheaper. They have 6 sites in the UK and have a very good catalogue that you can order. I generally drive the 30 miles to Birmingham to pick my stuff up.






The UK's Wrought Iron Components Specialists - F H Brundle


F.H. Brundle is Britain's leading stockists of wrought iron component, welded wire mesh, expanded & perforated metal, open steel flooring, tubeclamps, anti-vandal scaling barriers and fencing products.



www.fhbrundle.co.uk


----------



## Biggles (28 Feb 2021)

What exactly are you after? Company I’ve just retired from after 42 yrs service operate a bar end policy, quite often, on the sliding head autos, we have multitudes of 10” long bar ends, boxes of the stuff, we get more sorted and graded from the scrappy, but I’ve had Model engineer groups in there before now, company’s in Shaw, just over the hill from you,


----------



## MusicMan (28 Feb 2021)

Cromwell have good stuff and sell small quantities.


----------



## kenledger (28 Feb 2021)

I have made a couple of cutting tools, i used 10 or 12 mm stainless as it tough. I alway go to flea bay myself and found it to be cheaper in the end as sellers there are good on postage, even free sometimes.
Bigger companies tent to load up the post.
You may want 3 metres but 3*1 is easier to post, if you ask a big company to cut it they may charge for that.


----------



## johnnyb (28 Feb 2021)

its interesting the contrast between buying steel and buying wood. most of the above posters suggest approaching a large company with a tiny order and they will help as much as they can. buying wood as an amateur can be a complete scam(witness a post last week on gross overcharging)
my experience totally agrees with the above a welder who works next door buys steel from a large stockholder without any problems at all. no huge amounts either. I go to a large local yard and I have to check and double check otherwise they overcharge. WHY?


----------



## Retired (28 Feb 2021)

Hi,

I've bought from "K Steels" whom I find cheap but there is a £25 minimum order and they'll cut it to fit into a car if needed; it's about quarter the price from a model engineer store. BMS at 12mm or 1/2" is handy to have in stock.

I order by email and arrange to collect from their local branch here in Huddersfield.

Steel Stockist Yorkshire & North West inc. Lancashire & Cheshire - K Steels

Also at;

*K Steels Lancashire*
*Tel: 01706 217722
E-mail: [email protected]

Office hours:*
8am – 5pm Monday to Thursday,
8am to 4pm on Fridays.

*Address*
Jubilee Works
Holme Lane, Rawtenstall
Rossendale
Lancashire, BB4 6JF

Kind regards, Colin.


----------



## ian_in_the_midlands (1 Mar 2021)

Macc Models – Suppliers of model engineering materials and steam fittings. are good for small amounts.


----------



## Sachakins (1 Mar 2021)

Metals4U.co.uk are my goto for steel, good range, small quantities no problem


----------



## gregmcateer (1 Mar 2021)

Sachakins said:


> Metals4U.co.uk are my goto for steel, good range, small quantities no problem


They don't seem to do HSS though, or am I missing something on their site?


----------



## Jelly (1 Mar 2021)

gregmcateer said:


> They don't seem to do HSS though, or am I missing something on their site?


West Yorks Steel would be my go to for HSS (and other tool steels) as Flat, Round or Plate, no online shop, but responsive on email and free delivery too.

They definitely carry M2 and M42, possibly old T grades if you ask too.

Sheffield Tooling Company sells pre-prepared HSS tool blanks, both new M-grades and NOS, I got some good 1" MOMAX and some ¾" T1 blanks for making custom spline cutters from them rifling through boxes in the back for me.


----------



## gregmcateer (1 Mar 2021)

Thanks Mr Jelly.
You lost me at NOS, but I have heard of m2 and m42 
I'll give them a shout. 
Cheers


----------



## Jelly (2 Mar 2021)

gregmcateer said:


> Thanks Mr Jelly.
> You lost me at NOS, but I have heard of m2 and m42
> I'll give them a shout.
> Cheers


NOS - "New Old Stock"

It's hard to source T Grades of HSS these days, and pretty much all of the stuff I've come by is aforementioned New Old Stock. 

That old HSS is only really useful (to me at least) because it can be heat-treated adequately without special equipment, and very well with quite a simple hearth, which the molybdenum containing grades cannot be.


----------



## pops92 (2 Mar 2021)

Have made myself set of these carbide tipped tool and use them alot. I got my first lot of flebay then a friend mentioned a local fabrication shop. Have made several since and he supplied me 12mm bright bar when I needed it cheaper than flea bay. However the stuff from flea bay was fine.


----------



## Terrytpot (2 Mar 2021)

Owd Jockey said:


> ..I used FH Brundle... I set up an online account for Brundles, who were much cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used them as well and did really well on my initial deal with them where I placed a web order for a specific amount that was indivisible by their stock lengths resulting in them supplying me with , in effect, two for one on some items eg: requested 3m of 50x50x3mm angle iron @ x/6m length and only paid .5x but still got a full 6m delivered.


----------



## Democritus (2 Mar 2021)

Lots of great info. and advice.
Cheers, guys.
D


----------

